# EGTA... anyone?



## Mikel512 (Sep 27, 2008)

are the esophageal gastric tube airway still being used? mentions it in my paramedic book?

also what is used more often in the field ET or Combi?? 

just curious student Q's...


----------



## mikie (Sep 27, 2008)

Never heard of it, we were tought the EOA (Esophageal Obturator Airway)...sounds similar'


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Sep 27, 2008)

A King LT is an EOA as well.


----------



## Mikel512 (Sep 27, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> Never heard of it, we were tought the EOA (Esophageal Obturator Airway)...sounds similar'


 
it states, "the original EOA, is no longer manufactured, and very few are actually still in circulation. EOAs should not be used because of the inability to decompress the stomach before removal. The EGTA is a modification of the EOA.  the book is relatively new (05) so is this something in particular to Texas or what... just curious


----------



## reaper (Sep 28, 2008)

They may be talking about the King-LTS. It has a seperate tube, so you can suction or pass a NG tube.


----------



## mikie (Sep 28, 2008)

reaper said:


> They may be talking about the King-LTS. It has a seperate tube, so you can suction or pass a NG tube.



You can also suction with the combi tube, it comes with a little cath for 'port' #2


----------



## reaper (Sep 28, 2008)

If you can get a chance to play with the king, try it. It is a great airway adjunct. 

It will replace the Combi all together. It is faster and cheaper then the combi.


----------



## mikie (Sep 28, 2008)

reaper said:


> If you can get a chance to play with the king, try it. It is a great airway adjunct.
> 
> It will replace the Combi all together. It is faster and cheaper then the combi.



I have 'played' with one, but that's it.  I was preparing for class one night with another EMT in the supply closet, and we were early; we found a King and tried it on bubba (one of the airway dolls).  We didn't know the exact protocol (inflation, placement, etc), seems nice, less cumbersome than the combi.


----------



## Oregon (Sep 28, 2008)

Nearly all of the fire agencies in the large metro area where I live have switched to the King airway.  Our State practical requires us to test with the Combitube.
Personal preference?  King.  Less things to break.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 28, 2008)

Mikel512 said:


> are the esophageal gastric tube airway still being used? mentions it in my paramedic book?
> 
> also what is used more often in the field ET or Combi??
> 
> just curious student Q's...



I haven't had an EGTA or EOA on a unit in the states (Tx. and La.) for over a decade (although ironically, I have one on my current ambulance!). Combitubes and LMA's have replaced them.

Endotracheal intubation and placement of an ETT is the gold standard. Combitubes are for failed airways, airway management for the BLS provider if ETT is not possible, or for tactical airways.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 28, 2008)

We finally removed our EOA/EGTA two months ago. Since we have about a 99% intubation rate they never were used. Personally, I used them to stop the vomit from obscuring my view. 

We now have combitube for back up, we tried the King, LMA, etc. and hated them. 

We carry the elastic gum bougie and this seems to work in the difficult intubations, and I don't believe the combitube has been used of yet. 

R/r 911


----------



## mikie (Sep 28, 2008)

It was strange that they taught us the EOA, cause they knew virtually no one uses it.  So they gave us the option for testing whether to have the EOA or Combi....

What is the airway you mentioned, Rid, the "he elastic gum bougie?"


----------



## Mikel512 (Sep 28, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> It was strange that they taught us the EOA, cause they knew virtually no one uses it.  So they gave us the option for testing whether to have the EOA or Combi....
> 
> What is the airway you mentioned, Rid, the "he elastic gum bougie?"



please someone explain this elastic gum bougie, which is also in my book, and its purpose...:wacko:


----------



## imurphy (Sep 28, 2008)

Google tells us....

http://www.metrohealthanesthesia.com/edu/airway/gumElasticBougie.htm


----------



## EMT-P633 (Sep 28, 2008)

in a nut shell it is a long stilette approx 2 feet in length that when used is used to locate the trachea on patients who are very anterior.  Once the bougie is inside the trachea your ETT tube can slide down it and into the trachea.  

It is a great device, very simple design, about 1/4 inch in thickness with a small off set bend on the end.


----------



## Jon (Sep 29, 2008)

Even cooler is the Lighted Stylette... anyone use one in the field? I've seen them in the OR... and they are AWESOME... they use lighted stylettes for many of their tubes... easier, faster, and less trauma and dental damage.


----------



## mikie (Sep 29, 2008)

Jon said:


> Even cooler is the Lighted Stylette... anyone use one in the field? I've seen them in the OR... and they are AWESOME... they use lighted stylettes for many of their tubes... easier, faster, and less trauma and dental damage.



Sounds like a bright idea!  


EDIT: Wow.  Did I just say that?


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 29, 2008)

i recently worked for a service that was both ma and ri licensed. some of the trucks were dual trucks being licensed in both states. so even though i only carry a mass license, i would sometime find myself on a dual truck(operating in ma only). for the ri supplies, we had to carry an eoa. 

now, i havent worked for that service in about a year, but as recently as a year ago rhode island was still requiring them on bls trucks.


----------



## paccookie (Oct 2, 2008)

Mikel512 said:


> are the esophageal gastric tube airway still being used? mentions it in my paramedic book?
> 
> also what is used more often in the field ET or Combi??
> 
> just curious student Q's...



I think we have a few in the stock room that came off the side trucks when they were last cleaned out.  They are way out of date and aren't supposed to be used.  We just got rid of Combitubes and added King airways to our protocols to replace them.


----------



## Jeffrey_169 (Oct 5, 2008)

It depends on where you are, what yor protocals are, and what service that yo are running with. In NM we didn't use combi's, but it just depends on your service


----------

